# eastons new hunting arrows



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

check out their new arrows, they got some super slim versions of the flatlines, and they got some carbon injexion arrows and a/c injexion arrows.
once I go to a 340 spine, I'm going to buy some carbon injexions, they are skinnier than the axis n-fused arrows and have the same weight as them and are straighter. they cost a little more ($85 per 6 fletched) but for me it would be well worth it, better penetration and less wind drift with greater accuracy.
and when I mean skinnier they are somewhere around the diameter of the x-10's. now I am thinking that's gonna be even harder of an arrow to robinhood. I though it was something to robinhood an axis now an even slimmer arrow, I reackon I'll be fine with that since less money in buying more arrows .
check them out, definitely a few things to look forward to for 2012!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like they got a really good lineup this year. Didn't change much for target but I guess they kinda did that last year with the fullbores and that other lower poundage arrow they made(can't think of what it's called right now).

Well, gotta go....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

they should have added the new bloodlines AND kept the epics, the epics were a solid, good shooting, cheap arrow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the new pro fields are gonna be a nice arrow for the mid size portion of target... issac you thinkin the carbon 1?

the new shafts are all fine and dandy, but to use the new smaller dia you have to use nap heads to get a flush fit. so until others start tapering the end of bh's the options are limited. if y'all care.

i like smaller dia shafts for many reasons, i will probably be gettin some of the new ones for 3d and i'm gonna run the pro fields for outdoor(well try them at least, or let griv try em lol)... I would have liked to personally see a mid range barreled acc that isn't just a target shaft


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, the Carbon 1 was what I was thinking of.

Yeah, that does stink that they only have one broadhead that can be used with them. Hopefully the insert system will be better than the HIT was.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It's only kinda an issue with the hit inserts, but I could see Easton using a smaller thread and dia shaft on the bh due to smaller id


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I read about the flush stuff and what not, but my muzzys are definitely not flush with my axis fmj's but I havent really had any issues with it, I can see where it being flush would be good but as far as hunting goes I'm not gonna be too picky about that.

I like the small diameter shatfs as well but as far as 3-d I wouldnt want them for it, my axis are small enough (and that was my hunting bow set-up but used it 4 3-d breifly) and at least ion florida most 3-d ranges are in the woods where the wind drift isnt going to be as big of a factor, not that I have seen yet.
but for field archery and for hunting I am gonna want those small dia. arrows.
with hunting they will drift less and penetrate even deeper than an axis but still have the same weight which is even better.
field archery u aint got to worry as much about wind drift with a skinnier arrow which i reckon is why I see a lot of outdoor guys use those x-10's and other super skinny arrows for field archery.


N7709K said:


> the new pro fields are gonna be a nice arrow for the mid size portion of target... issac you thinkin the carbon 1?
> 
> the new shafts are all fine and dandy, but to use the new smaller dia you have to use nap heads to get a flush fit. so until others start tapering the end of bh's the options are limited. if y'all care.
> 
> i like smaller dia shafts for many reasons, i will probably be gettin some of the new ones for 3d and i'm gonna run the pro fields for outdoor(well try them at least, or let griv try em lol)... I would have liked to personally see a mid range barreled acc that isn't just a target shaft


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I just sent an e-mail to easton asking if u can or cant use a regular broadhead.
if I had to I would use a thunderhead but I really like my Muzzys and I dont want to change broadheads, so if i cant use a regular broadhead then I will just have 2 wait for them to come out with a broadhead adaptor for them since if they cant fit those arrows they should eventually make an adaptor since i know they will get plenty of people asking them about it.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I just sent an e-mail to easton asking if u can or cant use a regular broadhead.
> if I had to I would use a thunderhead but I really like my Muzzys and I dont want to change broadheads, so if i cant use a regular broadhead then I will just have 2 wait for them to come out with a broadhead adaptor for them since if they cant fit those arrows they should eventually make an adaptor since i know they will get plenty of people asking them about it.


Interesting to see what they'll say...that's about the only downside to the whole thing so far.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if the dia of the shaft is near an x10 a reg broadhead won't fit into the shaft.. so they would need outsirts... that doesn't seem likely, but unless wall thickness is way down it has to be. a standard fieldtip is a flush fit with the id of the axis...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

If you go to easton's website and drag the arrow to the field tip end, it shows the Deep Six broadhead...I assume no other bh is going to work because of the design of the head.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

going off teh website info your gonna have to use their bh's and field points


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

got an e-mail from them saying that only NAP's deep six broadheads will work for them since the diameter of the inserts are smaller, so until they make a broadhead adapter like victory did with their vap shafts u will have to use the deep six broadheads or wait for other broadhead companies make broadheads that will fit those shafts.
they got like 4 or 5 broadheads by NAP that work for them, they got the bloodrunner,thunderhead (my choice if I end up getting those arrows), spitfires, big nasty, and another one that I cant remeber but is a coc 2 blade broadhead.
I guess if I have to for now I will shoot thunderheads since they are much like Muzzys except have a smaller trocar tip and my dad used to use thunderheads for a long time and then went to Muzzys.
I absolutely like my Muzzy's, I've always used them from the start and wont ever not own any of them since they are bad to the bone from my experience and have yet to fail me,
but here soon I gotta go with some 340's or 330's since I'm changing to a 28" draw since my 27"'s are about an inch short and I got a measuring tape out and measured my draw the right way and got 28" and when I do that I want to get those carbon injexions since like I said b4 they are to me like an axis but even skinnier and I have been shooting easton axis arrows for 5 out of 6 years of me bowhunting and I aint changing brands of arrows since just like Muzzy broadheads Easton's arrows have never given me any problems and I have proven their arrows in the field just like my Muzzys so I guess if I HAVE to use thunderheads for a little while I wont mind it since they are basically a Muzzy 3 blade but with a smaller trocar tip and slightly different ferrule.
anyways now I'm just going in circles but I think if they make some adapters or broadhead companies start making their regular broadheads but some that fit the deep six inserts then easton will have another insanely good hunting arrow on their hands.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd like to get some, but I still gotta get rid of these Lightspeeds I have...oh well, they make a nice arrow for deer with 14%foc at 400gr.
Do the injexions come with unibushing or are does the g nock fit right in the inside of the shaft? Also, do you have to buy inserts separately...I hate it when companies do that; they get like $25 just for a dozen which really adds to cost.

How tall are you Clint?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

they fit right into the arrow, theyre that skinny.
the inserts come with them just like all the other arrows, I think they are also factory crested and fletched unless u buy a full dozen but I will have 2 look into that more since I just want 6 of them for now bare shaft and then after a while if I get more $ I will buy another half dozen unless I dont like them which I doubt.
also u got to buy their practice tips for them since just like the broadheads the threads are finer and skinnier to fit inside the shaft.
I havent measured myself in a while, but I am certain I'm 5' 10", and some guys I know at church and other guys I know in person that are my height or I am slightly taller than them have 28" draws and arent overdrawed.
and yesterday I put my 27.5" mods on my Monster and it fit me pretty good but I still think I can safely go with a 28" and it fit me like a glove since I dont want to go buy a 27.5" Z7 cam and some 28.5" M7 mods (to be 27.5") and then 3 months later have to turn around and buy some 28".
and like I said I am certain a 28" will fit me like a glove.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They are probably running a tad long on dl

Isaac they come with inserts, but that's all I know


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

That's good to hear...I wish ht and victory would do that or I'd be all over the vaps and ht-1s.

I usually find that .5" shorter dl than what I measure out to works the best. That's just me though, and I still use a relatively short d-loop and a hinge makes it even shorter yet.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you guys know if they offer uncrested shafts? i'm not a fan and i prefer just a stock bare shaft.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

From what the product description says, all the new shafts come factory crested:dontknow:.

I suppose since they're hunting shafts it will be kinda nice though. I find that my pink vanes stand out a lot more on a white background, but I personally can't stand wraps(no durability) so maybe a crest will be better...that is if you can get good adhesion to them and not wreck them when I prep them with isoprop.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Kinda a shame that they all come created, but oh well they market they cater too likes that.

I'm not sure if they will hold up to refletch, but they will work just fine the first time around


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe they'll come off easily with an sos pad and some isoprop, who knows.


----------

